# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  are out of date steroids ok ?

## haynesr6

hi there im new to this and my m8 just gave me what he had left,, and the gear is out of date , was wonderign is this ok to use still ? cheers

----------


## kick6

Please be more specific?

How out of date?

What gear?

----------


## kfrost06

Usually they are still good if they just expired however how they were stored can be a big factor.

----------


## im83931

I would thow it away. It didnt cost you anything so your not out any money

----------


## fugazy

really depends how old. is it sealed? how does it look? some people say that it just might lose some potency. 

if its sealed and less than 1 year expired i personaly would take it but thats me. that doesnt mean its the right thing to do.

it will be fine

----------


## Ashop

> hi there im new to this and my m8 just gave me what he had left,, and the gear is out of date , was wonderign is this ok to use still ? cheers


if it was stored properly its still good.

----------


## scaramouche

> really depends how old. is it sealed? how does it look? some people say that it just might lose some potency. 
> 
> if its sealed and less than 1 year expired i personaly would take it but thats me. that doesnt mean its the right thing to do.
> 
> it will be fine


me too

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I would thow it away. It didnt cost you anything so your not out any money


Great advice :Chairshot: 

Stuff is fine for years after the exp date. Your good to go

----------


## fugazy

wow nice boobs

----------


## Discipline_1

> if it was stored properly its still good.


agreed, you should just loose a little potency after the expiration of the compound

----------


## haynesr6

cheers for the replys , its decca and test cyp bout 3 yrs out of date been stored in cool dry place room temp !! so most of you think they'll be fine ?  :Big Grin:  coz starting gym again on monday been slack over the christmas peroid lol !! ! whats the best site dor buying rhoids that ship to the uk ? cheers adam

----------


## scaramouche

lol 3yrs no way,1.5 tops,chuck it

----------


## haynesr6

> lol 3yrs no way,1.5 tops,chuck it


ignore these 2 posts lol cheers

----------


## haynesr6

bla bla bla

----------


## jerseyboy

After 3 years it's degraded by now.

----------


## haynesr6

> After 3 years it's degraded by now.


is it gona do any harm trying it ? to see if it works !! need to know what sites the best place to get stuff from ?? can you help please !!

----------


## BIG F'ING D

as long as its not opened and hasnt been left in direct sunlight then its fine for something like 15-20 years. the expiry date, is just when the guaranty runs out.

----------


## haynesr6

> as long as its not opened and hasnt been left in direct sunlight then its fine for something like 15-20 years. the expiry date, is just when the guaranty runs out.


thanks for that ! no its been kept in a cupboard out of sunlight all still sealed !! nothing dodgy been done to it !! thats what i thought about the exp date ! everything has got one , but everything is still good for ages after the sell by date ! cheers !!

----------


## legobricks

> any good site for gear ??


No phishing for sources. Its against the board rules, please go and read them.

----------


## legobricks

> wheres the best place to buy them from then ?? that ships to uk and acepts visa debit card or direct money transfer !! ?????


Edit your posts as this is against the board rules and you will most likely get a lot of scammers pm'ing you trying to sell you gear. :2nono:

----------


## haynesr6

> Edit your posts as this is against the board rules and you will most likely get a lot of scammers pm'ing you trying to sell you gear.


CHEERS  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIGMIKETORR

> lol 3yrs no way,1.5 tops,chuck it


^^^ agreed year and a half tops but i think three is kinda pushing it bro!
 :Shrug:

----------


## im83931

> as long as its not opened and hasnt been left in direct sunlight then its fine for something like 15-20 years. the expiry date, is just when the guaranty runs out.



That is incorrect. The fda requires expiration during clinical trails. The medication is stored correctly durring trials by the manufacturer. It is then tested periodically for degredation. Once it reaches a certain degraded point the expiration date is set. So even stored correctly it will degrade. 

Do what you want to though.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> That is incorrect. The fda requires expiration during clinical trails. The medication is stored correctly durring trials by the manufacturer. It is then tested periodically for degredation. Once it reaches a certain degraded point the expiration date is set. So even stored correctly it will degrade. 
> 
> Do what you want to though.


Exp dates are bs and a money making feature. 

If you notice when you get most prescriptions filled at the pharm they have an exp date. That date is usually a certain time frame from when it was filled. So some can get the same meds 2 months later with a diff. exp date.

I would use that gear. And thats coming from an ex Glaxo Rep

----------


## im83931

The 2-6 months is due to patients not storing incorrectly. I am refering to the expiration from the manufacturer. Besides pharmacies only try to carry 36 hours of on hand stock for inventory rotation as well as the millions it will free up in cash per year. 

I wouldnt listen to anything the reps have to say. I used to grill those guys in my office just for fun. Most of them cant even spell pharmacokinetic.

----------


## jerseyboy

I have a guy I work with that wanted to sell me a bunch of Primo amps that expired back in 04 and a bottle of deca that expired around the same time. I told him not even if he gave em to me. I have a bottle of EQ that expired in December of 07. That I would still use.

----------


## haynesr6

mmmmmm i dunno what to do ! becasue i dont want to buy any dodgy underground rhoids ,, you reckon if i take them it'll do any damage or just not work ?? pretty tempted to do it and see if i get results ,coz none of my m8s do rhoids so i dont know anyone to get legitimate rhoids off :S

----------


## im83931

I wasnt meaning to imply it would do damage, only that the dose might be lower due to how long it has been expired.

----------


## haynesr6

> I wasnt meaning to imply it would do damage, only that the dose might be lower due to how long it has been expired.


cheers ! i was thinking about doing 400mg test cyp a week 2 shots (mon,thrs) and 200mg o decca week and 10mg dbol a day ? what you think i know its not alot of decca but should still get results right ?

----------

